# Kayak Trailer



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi E1

I notice in the USA they have purpose built Kayak trailers.

http://kayakfishingstuff.com/Merchant2/ ... x-Trailers

I was wondering whether trailers similar to these are available in Australia or if some of us use trailers already for transporting our yaks?

I was thinking of buying a 7 x 4 trailer and putting some racks on top of it for the purpose.

Is this the way to go or is there other options available?

Cheers


----------



## devo (Sep 12, 2006)

Gday MacFish

Check out the following link. 
http://www.flipneasy.com.au

I dont know anything about these guys but coincidentally was reading a fishing mag the othe day and saw it advertised.
They are based in Coopers Plains ( Qld) but looks like they have a fair few distributers thru the State.
cheers mate
Devo


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

MacFish said:


> Is this the way to go or is there other options available?


Sel
Dallas and doug_out have the ultimate kayak trailers I've seen with akff...a camper trailer or poptop van with bars on top for yaks.

Would have to be the ultimate conveyance and no more rushed day trips :wink:


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting either a tradsman trailer or a jet ski trailer. Leaning towards the tradsmen so i can fully rig it out for camping and is fully lockable and already has the bars to put a kayak on.

Cheers Kelly


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Macfish,

I think there is a company in Osborne Park (WA) that do something similar, I will try and find out some more info.
Shawn


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a custom built trailer and it totally rocks for transporting the yak 

I'll take some photos and put it on the forum one day.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

HiRAEdd said:


> I have a custom built trailer and it totally rocks for transporting the yak
> 
> I'll take some photos and put it on the forum one day.


How about today?


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

I saw a really neat poly trailer for kayaks one day. What better trailer for a plastic kayak than a plastic one? Must look into them


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I think it was red herring that I met at Wello for a fish one day that had a flatbed trailer with racks that could hold about four yaks.

Here is what we did when we went to Lenthalls, it was just a knocked up wooden jobbie but you could make it out of steel. You just lift the whole thing out for use in a normal trailer. It came undone in three parts.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Sel , i have seen some pretty nifty trailers in my american sea kayak magazines , they are super lightweight and look to have almost bicycle wheels on them , i will have a look in the next day or so and put up a photo ,,,,,,,, Ohhhhhh alright , i'll have a look today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Hope you and Richo got some fish today.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Here is a photo of a small dedicated kayak trailer , the wheels look mlike there of a small motor bike or similar , the photo may be a bit fuzzy as its from a magazine


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

I saw this trailer at the OR Show in Salt Lake City last week - http://www.rackandroll.com/ Looks really neat - and light enough to attach to a motor bike (or Tony's scooter!) - or to pull the kayak(s) to the water. Probably not available in Aus - but looks like it can be shipped in a box by FedEx.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

If you have the storage space I kind of like the box or tradesmans trailer with racks for practicality.

Light enough to put on the car and can be loaded with camping gear when required or remove the racks for general use.

Rob.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

MacFish said:


> HiRAEdd said:
> 
> 
> > I have a custom built trailer and it totally rocks for transporting the yak
> ...


Geez, talk about pushy 

This is Mach 2 of the trailer. The first version stored both kayaks on their side until one day when the strap broke and very nearly fell off on the highway at 100k/hr. This version, as you can see, stores the kayak horizontally on supports. A second rack is yet to be made that will sit the second kayak on top of the X-Factor. I also plan to sink some shallow, lockable boxes into the trailer for storing seats, pfd's, etc. as well as putting rod racks on board as well. The keep sits on moulded rubber mounts with the sides being supported by boat trailer rollers. This set up gives a surprising amount of support with _very_ even weight distribution. I now get zero hull distortion no matter how tight I pull the straps down.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

HiRAEdd said:


> MacFish said:
> 
> 
> > HiRAEdd said:
> ...


Thanks HiRAEdd

Fantastic info.  That trailer of yours is what I was looking for.

You got me thinking, I had a look at Ebay for old trailers, then onto the Trading post site, I stumbled across this link from there. 

http://www.easytrailer.com.au

http://www.easytrailer.com.au/Easy_Trai ... ue_NEW.pdf

This is an awesome range, light weight and foldable and some have more than 1 purpose. Also they are reasonably priced

I reckon I could use either the 850TAB or 880GA Models.

The two links above, one is their site and the other link is there Catalogue.

Have a look guys, let me know what u think.

Cheers


----------



## JustinC (Aug 29, 2005)

That easy trailer catalogue is sensational. I would love a trailer but when we get back to Canberra we already have trouble fitting two cars, two kayaks and our other stuff in a single car garage. Something that could fold up like this would be sensational.

Thanks heaps for the info.


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Wayne / Steven,

Heres a pic of the ol gal. Bought her second hand and was told she was built by Castaway Campers (1300 30 20 77) as a custom model. Not sure how much she originally cost. One thing I would recommend is either no decking or have it made out of stainless steel as rust develops from the saltwater dripping from the kayaks. Have yet to zip lock inner tubing to the rails to stop the kayaks rubbing (currently using hessian bags). Have been toying with the idea of putting rollers on the top two rails - perhaps one day when I find some time.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I have just been offered an old boat trailer, small, and will be fitting it out much the same as HiRAEdd will be picking it up this thursday. Planing to fit a Rod and Gear lock box on so no more smelly fishing gear in the car, might also see if i can attach an eski to it as well. 

Cheers Kelly


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Red Herring said:


> Heres a pic of the ol gal. Bought her second hand and was told she was built by Castaway Campers (1300 30 20 77) as a custom model. Not sure how much she originally cost.


Hi

I got a quote on your trailer this week RH with the plans you sent me, in steel with second hand wheels and tyres and jockey wheel was $900 

Seriously thinking of ordering one now.

Thanks for your help

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

leftieant said:


> http://www.podtrailer.com have some nifty trailers - they're actually kitted out for bikes but could very very easily adapted to the kayak I think.


Ant

I rang up for a price on this one this week, when I win lotto I might get one, they quoted me 1800 for the trailer and 350 for the rack on top.

What a rip. :shock:

Cheers


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Sel,

$900 is better than I thought. Perhaps some added storage compartments might be the go for camping trips.

Cheers,
RH


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Rather than start a new post, thought I'd just add to this one. Mach II of my kayak trailer is functionally complete. I can now carry two kayaks on board. It's now extremely stable on the road which I put down to two things. 1. The upturned kayak on top acts a bit like a wind spoiler, pushing the weight of the trailer down and 2. the keel of the upturned kayak acts a bit like a rudder keeping the trailer straight at high speed. Of course, both of those observations could be total crap but the unit is definitely more stable than when I have only one kayak onboard. See higher in this post for some of the original pics. Anyway, here's the new pics...


----------



## BDM56 (Jan 21, 2008)

My trailer is for 2 x 14ft canoes. I use a galvanized 7x5 box trailer and built a custom set of racks to bolt on it. this way it is multi purpose. Extended the draw bar and made a mount for the motor on the draw bar as well and a metal tray/box with hinged and lockable lid for the rods is part of the bolt on arrangement. Boxes for gear will come later.

I have a metal trade and the equipment so this can be a costly way to do it if you don't have the tools and skills. Total thing cost me $1800 for trailer and bout $450 in materials. :lol:


----------

